# My latest orphans - stoats



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't know why orphaned wildlife seems to be brought into work the minute my bosses go off for a break, but once again these babies came in yesterday afternoon just before my bosses left for a long weekend break, so I decided to bring them home with me, at least until we have a fully operational staff to share the care of them.

The guy who brought them in said he saw a mink kill the mother :sad: So he searched for the nest and found these two. They weigh 20g & 22g, but so far seem quite strong and are feeding well, so fingers crossed.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oh so tiny and so small!
good luck  im sure they will be ok! you knwo what your doing!! crazy lady!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Gosh they're so small, for some reason I was expecting them to be a bit bigger and more mobile. Best of luck with them, hope they do well. How did the gentleman know that the mother had babies?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't know I wasn't in yesterday when he brought them in. I presumed that either he'd been observing her for a while, or he chased the mink away and saw that she was lactating???


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Best of luck Eileen! I do like Stoats!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

stoats are one of my favourite critters :flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

wowwee they is teeny :flrt: How long till these will be down ur bra Eileen :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

they are lovely, hope everything goes well with them :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gorgeous tiny babies. So very jealous of you. I would love the chance to rear these or weasels but dont envy you the constant feeding
Good luck and Well done


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Good luck with them Feorag, looking forward to seeing pics as they progress.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Best of luck with them, they look very tiny, but very cute! I do like stoats but only ever had fleeting glimpses of them!
Agreed updated photos as they progress would be great!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

They are Gorgeous!!!!!!






mrfluff said:


> wowwee they is teeny :flrt: How long till these will be down ur bra Eileen :whistling2: :lol2:


OOO eeerrrrrrr lol
with the teeth they have would you risk putting them near your boobies lol


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

i love stoats as well, good luck with them, would love to see more pics if poss, along the way. only ever seen a couple of wild stoats, i wish i found them!:flrt:.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

i have to ask what do you do for work? im guessing its animal orientated???

because i just had pictures of you in a corner shop and then all of a suden a strange man brings to stoat baba's in :lol2:

but i have t say i had to read the title twice because i thought they where otters :blush::flrt::flrt::flrt:xoxo 

Mc Spike


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> i have to ask what do you do for work? im guessing its animal orientated???
> 
> because i* just had pictures of you in a corner shop* and then all of a suden a strange man brings to stoat baba's in :lol2:
> 
> ...


 
Eileen in a corner shop PMSL:lol2::lol2::lol2: She works for a Wildlife Rescue:whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Eileen in a corner shop PMSL:lol2::lol2::lol2: She works for a Wildlife Rescue:whistling2:


lmao sory i just did and thought i would let you all know 

and aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh that explains it all then  xoxo

Mc Spike x


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> They are Gorgeous!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you put it like that, no, I wouldn't........but this is Eileen we're talking about :lol2:

(I'm sooo gonna pay for that!)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> They are Gorgeous!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrfluff said:


> When you put it like that, no, I wouldn't........but this is Eileen we're talking about :lol2:
> 
> (I'm sooo gonna pay for that!)


 
A cheap and easy way to get free piercings:whistling2:
:lol2: Eileen wearing nipple rings:gasp:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> A cheap and easy way to get free piercings:whistling2:
> :lol2: *Eileen wearing nipple rings*:gasp:


Who's gonna be first to ask for pics of that then :whistling2: :no1:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> Who's gonna be first to ask for pics of that then :whistling2: :no1:


and i nominate...





















mummy shell :lol2::lol2::lol2:xoxo

Mc Spike x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> When you put it like that, no, I wouldn't........but this is Eileen we're talking about :lol2:
> 
> (I'm sooo gonna pay for that!)


Yeh, and it may be Eileen you're talking about, but ain't now way they are going down my bra - they've got teeth like needles!!! :gasp:

Sadly one is not doing so well. When I fed them at 6:00 this morning he wasn't as enthusiastic as previously and I could see the dreaded 'mouth opening' symptoms and start to worry about inhalation pneumonia. True enough he was worse later and so I rushed them down to the vet and she agreed with my diagnosis. She didn't give him much of a prognosis, but asked if I wanted to try, so I said yes, as long as he was alive I was prepared to give him a try, so he's on anti-b's and metacam, but I'm not terribly hopeful.

This is one of the problems of different people feeding, some with more experience than others. I'm just glad I brought them home because with my bosses being away, the rest of the staff might not have picked up on it yet. We are open to the public today, so everyone will be rushing around like eedjits.

By the way Connor I LOL'd at the thought of me working in a shop!! :2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

feorag said:


> Yeh, and it may be Eileen you're talking about, but ain't now way they are going down my bra - they've got teeth like needles!!! :gasp:
> 
> Sadly one is not doing so well. When I fed them at 6:00 this morning he wasn't as enthusiastic as previously and I could see the dreaded 'mouth opening' symptoms and start to worry about inhalation pneumonia. True enough he was worse later and so I rushed them down to the vet and she agreed with my diagnosis. She didn't give him much of a prognosis, but asked if I wanted to try, so I said yes, as long as he was alive I was prepared to give him a try, so he's on anti-b's and metacam, but I'm not terribly hopeful.
> 
> ...


 
hun i wouldnt get to worried theres always hope i know what you mean as when my mum was rearing the pups she last 2 to that and weened them earlier to provent this 

and i must ask do freinds get discounts i could murder a doughnut (for those coranation street watcher *coughs becky coughs*) and yeah i lol'd to  xoxo

Mc Spike x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Still totally jealous, Eileen!! I've got my fingers crossed for the little poorly one...


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Eileen, but I reckon they're in the very best of hands. Fingers and toes crossed here xx


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

feorag said:


> Yeh, and it may be Eileen you're talking about, but ain't now way they are going down my bra - they've got teeth like needles!!! :gasp:
> 
> Sadly one is not doing so well. When I fed them at 6:00 this morning he wasn't as enthusiastic as previously and I could see the dreaded 'mouth opening' symptoms and start to worry about inhalation pneumonia. True enough he was worse later and so I rushed them down to the vet and she agreed with my diagnosis. She didn't give him much of a prognosis, but asked if I wanted to try, so I said yes, as long as he was alive I was prepared to give him a try, so he's on anti-b's and metacam, but I'm not terribly hopeful.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about the little one, fingers crossed the anti-biotics and metacam do him some good.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor baby, fingers crossed he can pull through. I know those signs too and used to dread seeing it. Its so hard handrearing tiny furries but at least with you they are in the best hands


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You're right Shell, but it's even harder when different people are feeding! Not everyone can get the 'knack' of dripping instead of flooding! 

He's still allive and did manage to take his second dose of antibiotic (he hated the Baytril - no surprise there, but at least the dose is only 1 drop!) this one is 0.1ml but it's not as bitter, so he took it OK and managed about 0.8ml of milk mix. The other one gulped his way through 1.6ml which is what I'm looking for in the ratio of his body weight, but at least the wee one hasn't lost any weight since yesterday tea-time, so that's very slightly encouraging.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd be worried giving baytril to such a young critter... Could you ask for synulox? That's what I use when I am having to treat bubs (and it tastes nice... banana). Glad the little guy is still fighting!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wouldn't say I'm too happy about it either, but the vets reasoning was that it was the nearest anti-b that she would give to a similar animal with a similar problem. There are no instructions for little critters like stoats apparently.

I know that was what my vet prescribed to Jake when he had that huge abscess on his face and then someone posted on here on another thread about giving Baytril to young squirrels prevented bone growth, or something similar and I panicked cos he'd had it by then, but he was fine.

I'm happy to contradict my vet (not that this was my vet cos he's away so it was the covering practice, but one which I used myself for 30 years so am well familar with!) when it comes to cats, but sadly I don't know enough about stoats myself to be able to contradict the vet tbh.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Many vets only ever perscribe baytril for small critters cuz it's the only thing licenced for them. But synulox is much safer.  You just have to have a vet who will try other medications (and you usually have to sign a waver).


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

oh they are so cute, i hope they both make it, if not Eileen it won't be because of lack of love and care.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Here's a little mpeg of the more successful baby being fed YouTube - Baby stoat being fed from 1ml syringe

Sorry it's a bit blurred when my husband zooms in - he's not quite used to my camera!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Lovely video Eileen, how is the poorly one doing?


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Hope they are both well this morning and the poorly one is improving. That's so cute Eileen!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

C'mon, Eileen!! We're all up early wondering how the little'un is doing *fingers crossed*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That video is lovely. I too need to know if the poorly baby made it through the night. Hope the other one is still thriving


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You will no doubt have all seen my post on the random cat thread, but for everyone else, sadly when we got up at 6:00 to feed the babies the little sick one was dead! :sad: He was still warm and no rigor so fairly recently. I wasn't very optimistic by late last night as he wasn't feeding and his poor little lungs were puffing with all the symptoms of pulmonary oedema, so I wasn't hopeful at all.

At least though, he had a chance and died somewhere warm and comfortable and not from starvating and hypothermia in his nest.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

feorag said:


> You will no doubt have all seen my post on the random cat thread, but for everyone else, sadly when we got up at 6:00 to feed the babies the little sick one was dead! :sad: He was still warm and no rigor so fairly recently. I wasn't very optimistic by late last night as he wasn't feeding and his poor little lungs were puffing with all the symptoms of pulmonary oedema, so I wasn't hopeful at all.
> 
> At least though, he had a chance and died somewhere warm and comfortable and not from starvating and hypothermia in his nest.


Sorry to hear that Feorag  Fingers crossed for the other one.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh no really sorry to hear that Eileen


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats so sad Eileen but at least you gave it the best chance


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes I did, but at least Mr Stoatie (the other one) is thriving. Tonight I cut a frozen mouse into ¼" sections and defrosted a section. Once it was defrosted I tore it into little bits and removed all the bone fragments and he ate the lot! I was more than chuffed I can tell you. 

So I'm a little more optimistic than I was. Course the intention was to take him back to work on Wednesday and I'm not sure that he'll get the loving care he's getting here, cos everyone is so manic there. 

Truthfully I think Barry wants me to keep him here until he's more self sufficient. If I can get him to the whole slit mouse and help yourself stage, he'll probably be better off??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Eileen when I handrear anything I always say that its just until we can find a different foster mum, but when the time comes I feel responsible and dont believe anyone else can do it the same as me so I end up carrying on doing it myself:blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You don't need to be told I'm sitting here nodding my head in agreement, do you??? :lol2:

What worries me you see is that obviously it's not just one person feeding in our intensive care unit and there's no question some are just better than others. I'd hate to put the work in here and then find that he's not getting the attention there, because here he's the only one, there he's one of many - well not many at the minute, but quite a few!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh no what a shame, poor little thing. Sorry to hear that hun, you couldn't have done any more :grouphug:

And I think you should keep him at home because you will only worry if he's with someone else.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Eileen any news on Mr Stoatie


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well he ate all his mousie bits at 7:00 this morning and weighed 28g _afterwards, _so I reckon he'd eaten about 2g weight, which is pretty much exactly what he should be having per feed.

Last night he weighed in at 26g before feeding and the night before 24g so he's definitely making progress.

After I fed him I came on my computer to start working out my cat show figures etc and before I went downstairs had a little peep at him (can't resist looking at a totally relaxed sleeping animal!) and he was out from under his little cover mooching about. Now I knew he couldn't be hungry and anyway he wasn't whistling and screaming like he does when he;s hungry, so I just watched him and he mooched about, then went on top of the cover that I lay over him to keep the warmth in and blow me but he did a little poo!! Then after he'd finished he went back under his little cover - isn't that just incredible at this age? I'm so impressed!

It doesn't take much to impress me though! :lol2:

I'm just about to feed him again - now he's eating solids I can get him onto 4 meals a day, every 4 hours which makes life a lot easier! I've set the camera up to see if I can get a little mpeg of him enjoying his wee mouse!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Such a shame about the little one, but the remaining one sounds like he's doing amazingly well!! Well done! (and of course, he should stay at home with you!)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats wonderful news Eileen:no1:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

That's excellent news! Did you take a pic of the poo? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> That's excellent news! Did you take a pic of the poo? :lol2:


:gasp:............................................I wondered that too:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, I should learn to keep my mouth shut!

After I fed him at lunchtime when he was quiet (i.e. not whistling and squealing), but he ate a good amount of food, I rushed off to the next town to buy some ox heart, came home to feed him and he looks like he's at death's door! :sad:

He's now overdue his feed and is just dull and lifeless. I'm gutted, cos I now think he's gonna die too!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh no!!!  Will be thinking of him... Let us know how gets on...


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh crap! So sorry Eileen, fingers, toes and everything crossed for him here


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats awful Eileen and he was doing so well too


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

oh no, poor little fella. I hope he makes it hun.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

i hope he makes it as well, was hopeing at least one of them was going back into the wild.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well he seemd to be a bit dehydrated so I've been trying to give him water instead of milk, but he's not at all keen on that. However, he has just eaten a goodly portion of ox heart, which he was whistling for cos I was trying to feed him water, so maybe he's calmer now that he's getting into his routine and doesn't feel the need to rush around whistling and squealing at me for grub! No idea - I guess we'll just have to wait and see..........


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

good luck with the little one!!

little ones can go down hill so fast bless them... but hopefully the second one will still be okay!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Maybe his sudden quietness made you think he was ill instead he was just full. Greedy little monkey. Sounds very promising though:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe get some electrolytes into him?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's what I'm trying to do - when I say water I mean water with electrolyte in it, but the little monkey won't take it on board, so it's a drop on his lips and a rub under his chin to make him swallow.

I've put him down for the minute and will try the electrolytes later.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

How is he doing now Eileen? I noticed in the rabbit thread you mentioned feedin baby rabbits goats milk, with pro biotic and ABIDEC vits, is this what you use for most animals you hand rear, is that what the little stoats were being syringed? Just me being a nosey sod. Hope he's looking a tad brighter.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, he's actually picked up a bit - I think maybe the meat was filling him up so much more than the milk, so he's just not as hungry. Or maybe he's getting used to not having a mum and brother (at the minute he has a little stuffed sock cat toy to keep him company - bless!)

He didn't eat much at tea-time like I said and so I went up with milk for supper and he sucked 2ml down straight away, but then wouldn't take any more milk, but was looking around for something else, so I took him downstair and gave him some ox heart and he ate quite a bit, so I think maybe I was just panicking! That's the problem when they are this young, they have a little setback and you think you're losing them!

And yes Katie it is the 'recipe' I use for most of the wildlife. It certainly did the squirrels proud, but the woman who organises all the hand rearing for St Tiggywinkles told me to put some double cream in it as well for the stoat, so it would be richer for him.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

what a relief that he picked up again, I hope you have all had a good night hun.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How Mr Stoatie is still doing well this morning


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Here he is this morning (before changing his bedding and cleaning his belly - dirty boy!!!) :lol2:










And the mpeg I uploaded this morning. I realised afterwards that my shadow wasn't helping the camera to focus without the extra light, but you can see how quicklly and easily he took to weaning! Ignore my blethering about him being about 9 days old - I estimated him at about 9 days when I brought him home - so I should have said about 12 days, but I'm no stoat expert and could be out by as much as a week!

YouTube - Baby stoat eating his second meat meal


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

gorgeous video!! sooo soo tiny!!

he seems to be realy takeing to his food though which is great news!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> Gosh they're so small, for some reason I was expecting them to be a bit bigger and more mobile. Best of luck with them, hope they do well. How did the gentleman know that the mother had babies?


 That is exactly what I was thinking. If I saw a stoat, or if one of my cats killed one and brought it home, not only would I not know if it had abies but I wouldn't even begin to know where to look for a nest.
Miund you I am a sceptic by nature due to the fact that so many people nowadays seem to lie as naturally as they breathe, even where no lies are necessary.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

just out of interest, are you having to stroke their bottoms etc to make them pee and poop?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

No I'm not actually, cos he's managing fine by himself. They've been wee-ing since they came in, but I still did it the first 2 days, just in case. However, when I went to look at him on Sunday morning, there was poop in his bed and yesterday morning I watched him come out from under his little cover, mooch about a bit, then go on top of the cover, do a poo and then tootle back under the cover and go back to sleep, so I know he's managing to do all that by himself. :2thumb:

I wasn't there when the 2 of them were brought in, so the only info I have is what one of the staff told me, but, although I am cynical nowadays (cos age has taught me that not everyone shares my outlook on life and treating people the way you would like to be treated yourself) I found myself thinking if he'd killed the mother, why would be bother bringing the babies into a wildlife sanctuary?

Today's video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUxym3IPya0


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Todays video is amazing hes really munching away now and looks so much more filled out, I think Id be watching my fingers though:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Strangely enough, he never bites me now. I think at first he was always so hungry and desperate and when he felt warm skin was searching for a nipple and biting in his endeavours to get it in his mouth.

Now he's settled and into a routine and knows he's going to be fed he doesn't bite at all.

Not that that won't change in the foreseeable future of course!!!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow check him out eating his solids. He really is the cutest critter I've ever seen. I love how you can hear Luna yowling in the back at some points :lol2:

And yeah looking at those little pins it would be very long tweezers from me, i'm soft though :blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Now I need to know how the sanctuary will go about releasing him when hes old enough. Will it be a soft release like the squirrels or will they just pack his case and drop him off?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Phew!! Couldn't answer that one, but I would hope that, as a predator, they will do a soft release so that he can come back for food if he isn't successful at hunting his own - just until he learns how to survive himself.

If I knew someone with a garden out in the wilds who'd be prepared to put out a mouse or chick or something every night for him, I'd do it from there. Hmmm.............. maybe I might ask Vonnie - that's the only member I know who is out in the sticks.....


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awww he's gorgeous and so alert in that last vid, excellent! :no1:


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

so glad he is doing fine, its good that people like yourself give other animals the chance to live. you are doing a great job, keep it up.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> I found myself thinking if he'd killed the mother, why would be bother bringing the babies into a wildlife sanctuary?


 It's a modern phenomena which I call the 'white knight syndrome'.
Just the same as nobody buys a dog any more, they 'rescue' it. Had he killed the mother, it would make him feel like he was doing something good and gaining approval and/or praise or admiration by bringing them into a rescue where he knew they would be 'saved'.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Now that is cynicism!

But yes, I agree, there are people about who are capable of doing that!

Scary thought though!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> Now that is cynicism!
> 
> But yes, I agree, there are people about who are capable of doing that!
> 
> Scary thought though!


 I think my cynicism is justified. Just read the forums and see how many people 'rescue' animals. They 'rescue' purebred puppies from breeders, they 'rescue' animals from pet shops. Nobody just plain buys an animal any more. Then there are those who feel they have to 'rescue' a forum member who gets told off, or flamed (not always by me). Even though the thread didn't concern them, they leap into the fray, all guns blazing and attack the percieved 'threatener' verbally in some misguided idea that they are 'saving' the poor OP.
White knight syndrome in action.

I hope the little stoat survives and thrives. I am always on the horns of a dilemma with stoats. I adore them, find them incredibly beautiful and admire such ferocity in such a tiny creature and the fact that they are uncompromisingly wild. Apparently they simply cannot be tamed even if hand reared. Then on the other hand, I am a poultry keeper and one lone stoat can wipe out a small flock overnight. I am always really sad when the cats bring a dead one home, but at the same time, glad that it isn't alive in my poultry pens.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes I have to agree with you that they really are fearsome creatures and when they really are little killers and savage predators, but I'm not sure about the taming.

According to one website which has the most 'in depth' information about handrearing Mustelidae it says:


These species are easily imprinted if they are handled too often during rearing although this may not necessarily reduce the chance of their survival after release.(V.w27)
Easily tamed: minimise contact and handling.(B151)
Certainly that looks like quite a tame one on the video link I posted on the cat chat thread playing with a dog.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive brought this up ready for the next installment:whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

"come on Eileen".......


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Do you know that song has been the bane of my life since 1982!! :lol2:

Busy uploading today's vids now, just takes ages to do!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

feorag said:


> Yes I have to agree with you that they really are fearsome creatures and when they really are little killers and savage predators, but I'm not sure about the taming.
> 
> According to one website which has the most 'in depth' information about handrearing Mustelidae it says:
> 
> ...



Well if it gets too tame to be re-released I may know someone who would be willing to give it a good home :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, except you're in Devon and that's the opposite end east/west and north/south from me.

I'm hoping that I can find someone in the country (cos I'm in the middle of a housing estate) where I can give him a soft release from, like I did the red squirrels. If I can do a soft release, then he's got a chance of going back to a natural life if he's given time to learn the skills he'll need to survive, while someone is putting out food to ensure that he doesn't starve.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Do you know that song has been the bane of my life since 1982!! :lol2:
> My Mum is called Eileen to and she hates the song:lol2: but just for you and while we are waiting for the video we can all sing it to you:whistling2:
> 
> *Poor old Johnny Ray *
> ...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

If it came to the point where he'd need a home for life, I wouldn't mind helping him get to Ray and Lou


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I could do part of the journey too if need be! 

OO dexy I used to think he was sexy! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> I could do part of the journey too if need be!
> 
> *OO dexy I used to think he was sexy!* :lol2:


Oooh me too:mf_dribble: Have you noticed how most drunken evenings end up having this song played lol


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Oooh me too:mf_dribble: Have you noticed how most drunken evenings end up having this song played lol


You haven't had a good night if you don't end up singing it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I tend to see Ray (FIXX) every couple of months... Although it may be a bit longer now since he's a new Papa


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh! That's handy then! : victory:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I've gotta see him and Lou if I wanna get to snuggle MY skunk, ya see


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Ulterior motive, I like it :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Finally I've managed to upload the 3 little mpegs I took of Mr Stoaty today.

YouTube - Orphaned stoat being handreared - approx 2½ weeks old - 1st vid

YouTube - Orphaned baby stoat being handreared - 2nd vid

YouTube - Orphaned baby stoat about 2½ wks old - 3rd vid


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Aww how cute is that! look at that enormous belly lol!


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

Fantastic thread. Thanks for putting all the effort into it I really enjoyed it so far. Keep them coming and best of luck to both of you :no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Eileen hes huge now and so gorgeous.:flrt: He certainly enjoys his food doesnt he:lol2: He looks so well and contented and you can tell hes bonded with his foster Mum:flrt: We will all miss him when hes ready for release.


If he becomes too tame would your sanctuary keep him like they did the tame fox? That way the public would get to see a real life stoat


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh he is amazing!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I'm fighting the urge to watch the videos here...:blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone. He's every bit as rewarding as the squirrels, but it's disappointing that he doesn't get as much "aah factor" from people as the squirrels did. I'm busy working out that if he's coming up 3 weeks now he'll only be 7 weeks when we go away on holiday, so I'm hoping that he'll be totally weaned but he'll still be a bit young to go somewhere for a soft release, but I know my friend at work, whose having the rats while I'm away will have him too until I come back.

I think I'll be ringing Tiggywinkles again to ask what age they release them so I get an idea, cos I can't find that information on the 'net.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fixx said:


> I'm fighting the urge to watch the videos here...:blush:


 
You must watch them hes amazing and now looks like a proper Stoat:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I laugh every time I look at his crew cut along the top of his neck and head - it's so funny, but nothing I do can get it to lie flat :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well someone has just posted on one of the vids that stoat's eyes open at 6 weeks!

So, I tried more research on the net and came up with a book that I must have missed first time around and there's a comprehensive development chart, so this little guy is older than I first thought, although it was the staff at work who guessed 2 weeks, not me! Then I couldn't find anything to confirm it on the 'net. 

It says male stoats develop a mane at about 3 weeks and he's always had that! It also says their teeth come in at 18-28 days and he certainly had those and their eyes open at 30-42 days.

So that means, working on averages, he must be nearer to 6 weeks by now. That's what comes of not knowing what you're talking about! :lol2: Apparently they're only 3-4g when born, so if he was 22g when I got him he had to be much older than we thought.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That means he may well be ready for soft release before you gone on your hols


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

feorag said:


> Well someone has just posted on one of the vids that stoat's eyes open at 6 weeks!
> 
> So, I tried more research on the net and came up with a book that I must have missed first time around and there's a comprehensive development chart, so this little guy is older than I first thought, although it was the staff at work who guessed 2 weeks, not me! Then I couldn't find anything to confirm it on the 'net.
> 
> ...




Wow :gasp: only 3g at birth blimey. He's looking absolutely fabulous on those videos :flrt: Loving his stoatie shuffle


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I wouldn't care, when I spoke to the senior orphan woman at St Tiggywinkles about him, trying to guage his age, when I told her he was 22g she said "Ooh that's very small, are you sure he isn't a weasel?" which then made me think I was right and that he was very young!

Never mind, he might very well be ready to go to a permanent release site before I go on holiday Shell - if I can find one.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> You must watch them hes amazing and now looks like a proper Stoat:flrt:


Just watched...shouldn't have, too damn cute.

Eileen, you are an absolute star :no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Ray, but really it hasn't been hard at all - apart from the early mornings of course (I don't do early mornings nowadays:lol


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

Its great to see him! He looks fab! Such a shame about the other one though 
Good luck!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got a couple minutes to watch the videos... I am back to not talking to you, Eileen  *lol*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry! :blush:

Not!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*grumbles rude thoughts about Eileen*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> *grumbles rude thoughts about Eileen*


 

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> *grumbles rude thoughts about Eileen*


Ah well - you're not the first!

And you'll no doubt not be the last! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That's alright then 

*grumbles*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've just been sitting here catching up with the posts and Mr Stoaty was crashing around in his box and squeaking, so i thought I'd better investigate. I found him standing on Mr Sox trying to see out of the box, so I thought maybe he needed a cuddle. Oops, been trying not to even speak to him so he doesn't get too humanised, but :roll: you know what it's like.

Anyway I sat him on my hand and sat here checking out threads, while he searched for a nipple, even though he ate a huge tea at 6:15!!

So I took him downstairs and put a wee bit of milk in a jar lid and he's lapped the lot up, so from now on I think bottles are out and lapping is in, provided he doesn't get so excited when he's hungry and start sniffing it up his nose! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> I've just been sitting here catching up with the posts and Mr Stoaty was crashing around in his box and squeaking, so i thought I'd better investigate. I found him standing on Mr Sox trying to see out of the box, so I thought maybe he needed a cuddle. Oops, been trying not to even speak to him so he doesn't get too humanised, but :roll: you know what it's like.
> 
> Anyway I sat him on my hand and sat here checking out threads, while he searched for a nipple, even though he ate a huge tea at 6:15!!
> 
> So I took him downstairs and put a wee bit of milk in a jar lid and he's lapped the lot up, so from now on I think bottles are out and lapping is in, provided he doesn't get so excited when he's hungry and start sniffing it up his nose! :lol2:


Thats great news Eileen:2thumb: (not the bit about him being a pig :lol2: the bit about him weaning himself)


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

So where is the lapping video :lol2::lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Funnily enough I thought about doing it when I do the 1:00 feed? :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

OK, so here's the latest instalment! Don't want to bore you all, so probably not vid him again until maybe Friday, when I will have had him for 2 weeks, but you can see how quickly he's growing. And he tried to climb out of the box just before I videod him, so looks like I'm going to need a taller box in a day or so!


YouTube - Orphan stoat 5-6 wks old - 1st video

YouTube - Orphan stoat learning to lap 5-6 wks old - 2nd video

YouTube - Orphaned baby stoat about 5 wks old - 3rd vid


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hes huge and gets more adorable every time I see him, I think I will join the ignore Eileen club as Im so, so jealous.:whistling2:
This is one little critter I would handrear in an instant instead of finding someone else to do it. Im totally in love:flrt:
I love the way he reverses until he finds Mummys hand then goes fast asleep:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: For the moment reversing is what he does best! I just find myself panicking that he's reversing his bum looking for a corner so he can do a wee jobbie!! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

feorag said:


> :lol2: For the moment reversing is what he does best! I just find myself panicking that he's reversing his bum looking for a corner so he can do a wee jobbie!! :lol2:


HA! bet you've been shit on loads hun :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Not as often as I might have expected, I have to say and never as often as the squirrels did - they seemed to just poop all the time!

He's actually sitting on my knee as I type this. He's had his breakfast, but doesn't want to go back to sleep. That's the tragedy of his brother dying, because he's got no-one to play with and he's obviously reached the stage where he wants to play and explore and he's got nobody to do it with but me!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Aaah bless him, is there no other local wildlife rescue centres that may have a baby stoat to pair him up with??

You will have to get him some of those tiny cat toy mice made of rabbit fur for him to play with


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The nearerst wildlife centre to us is at Berwick (about 50mile) but he caters more for birds and on the basis that the woman who does (and co-ordinates all) the orphan rearing St Tiggywinkles has only had one baby stoat in - and it died - I'm not very hopeful that anyone else would have one.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

.....


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> .....


Ooops! What's that?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You must have been the chosen one Eileen:2thumb: Im so glad that this baby is making great ,you should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Very funny Shell - me?? The Chosen One!! I like it! :lol2:

I'm not so much proud as just dead chuffed that he's doing so well. 

I videoed him sitting on my knee looking absolutely delightful after his breakfast, rolling on his back, chewing my finger and exploring, but the batteries were low on the camera and the blinking thing switched off about 10 seconds into filming and I didn't realised until the camera itself switched off about a minute later! Have to do it again at lunchtime! 

He looked sooooooo cute too! Hope I can replicate his behaviour.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Ooops! What's that?


Its the link to Ginas RIP thread


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

He's looking fantastic now and growing at a rate of knots.

He's going to need his very own fan club at this rate:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Its the link to Ginas RIP thread


sorry yes i postd it in the wrong section soryry!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mirf said:


> He's looking fantastic now and growing at a rate of knots.
> 
> He's going to need his very own fan club at this rate:flrt:


Thanks!

I think he's already got it - on here! :lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

I think you're right!!:razz:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

we need more pics I reckon.......not that you sit on your bum all day :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

After you've seen these two I know you are gonna say I should change his name to Mr Cutesy!!! :lol2:


YouTube - Orphan stoat 5-6 wks old - 1st vid

YouTube - Mr Stoaty - 6-7wks old, now starting to wash & play - 2nd vid


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Okay, how much are you charging for people to come and scritch his wee tickly bit?

Whatever it is I'll pay!!!:flrt: I didn't think he could get any more adorable than he already was.....how wrong was I.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: I'm sitting here chuckling away to myself at the thought of a queue comprised of people from this forum all coming and paying me to explore his tickly bit!!! :lol2:

He is definitely Mr Cutesy though, isn't he?


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

:flrt:


feorag said:


> :lol2: I'm sitting here chuckling away to myself at the thought of a queue comprised of people from this forum all coming and paying me to explore his tickly bit!!! :lol2:
> 
> He is definitely Mr Cutesy though, isn't he?


You would make a fortune!!!!:lol:

I have seen my share of gorgeous babies, but he wins hands down!

**hunts for torch and map of Cramlington**


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

** after doing a google search to find out where the hell Cramlington is**


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

OMG!!!! I squealed out loud during that second video!! MUCH cuter than squirrels, I have to say.




*continues grumbling obscenities*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Too far away from you! :lol2: 

We used to go to a few cat shows in North Wales at Queensferry and it took us nearly 4 hours to get there, so far too far to travel!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Anyone interested in helping organize a 42 seater coach to Eileens house in Cramlington to visit Mr Stoaty. A second coach maybe arranged if needed:lol2::lol2::lol2:



Oh God me an Steve have oohed and aaaahed right through both videos, he is adorable.........................I wonder why my face has gone green?????? Think its called Envy:whistling2: 
You lucky, lucky lady. I am so in love with this little fuzzbutt:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Just showed Gary and even he giggled!! That seals it... He should move here *flutters eyelashes sweetly*


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww very cute! Im sat grinning away at it like an idiot lol.

Congrats on doing so well with him


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Anyone interested in helping organize a 42 seater coach to Eileens house in Cramlington to visit Mr Stoaty. A second coach maybe arranged if needed:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Put me down as treasurer and book me a seat at the front please!!:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think thats the first coach filled:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:roll2: PMSL You lot are barmy!! But I do feel so privileged to have this experience I have to tell you!

I wish we had smelly-vision, cos honestly I cannot tell you how lovely and perfumy he smells - it's well weird!!

Did you like the little flip he did in the first vid? I think he just got a bit excited! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I wanna blow a raspberry on his belly... Does that make me weird?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Not in the slightest, cos I do it all the time, just like I did with my kittens and the squirrels!! :lol2:

'Cept you wouldn't wanna do it now cos he's just pooped on my leg!! :gasp:

My own fault, cos I decided instead of sitting on the bed doing nothing while he ate, I'd come on here and catch up. Half way through his meat he started fidgeting about and I should (and would) have realised, but I was too busy typing on another thread, so he went up to the top of my knee and pooped and it missed the cloth and ran down my trouser legs!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oooh scrumptious!!! *lol*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Not in the slightest, cos I do it all the time, just like I did with my kittens and the squirrels!! :lol2:
> 
> 'Cept you wouldn't wanna do it now cos he's just pooped on my leg!! :gasp:
> 
> My own fault, cos I decided instead of sitting on the bed doing nothing while he ate, I'd come on here and catch up. Half way through his meat he started fidgeting about and I should (and would) have realised, but I was too busy typing on another thread, so he went up to the top of my knee and pooped and it missed the cloth and ran down my trouser legs!


 

The joys of motherhood:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, indeed! :lol2:

Just wanted you all to know that it isn't totally a bed of roses here !!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotta take the poo with the wonderfulness that is the little critter!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

True! Maybe I should go and buy a lottery ticket?? :lol2:


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow what a little stunner, sooooooo cute :flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I bet his poo is even cute :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:hmm: Hmmm............. let me think .................. hmmmmm................Nope!!! :lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL You lot are barmy!! But I do feel so privileged to have this experience I have to tell you!
> 
> I wish we had smelly-vision, cos honestly I cannot tell you how lovely and perfumy he smells - it's well weird!!
> 
> Did you like the little flip he did in the first vid? I think he just got a bit excited! :lol2:


 Is the opportunity to sniff him and blow rasberries on his tummy included in the price of the coach ticket?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Most certainly - I can even arrange a poo on the knee at a small extra cost! :welcome:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wow extras too.:lol2: This coach trip is becoming a Luxury Tour:2thumb:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

I may just pass on the knee poo. I don't want to appear too greedy!!!:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

A woman after my own heart! I'd pass on it to, to be honest! :whistling2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> A woman after my own heart! I'd pass on it to, to be honest! :whistling2:


Indeed, I may be daft, but I'm not stupid:lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

oooo I want him!!!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mr Stoaty - from this ........................










To this .................................










In 2 weeks! He's the devilist of critters to keep still enough to give my camera a chance to focus though! I've just taken about 15 photos of him and about 4 are in focus!! :bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:flrt::flrt::flrt: Steve has just asked if there are anymore videos, hes as obssessed as me:flrt::flrt::flrt:

I cant believe how much hes changed, he really is a proper Stoat now:no1:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

and such a gorgeous one too!


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

youve done a bloody good job, wish there was more persons like you.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done, Eileen!! He looks brilliant!!! Was such a pathetic little critter and look at him now!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Especially for Steve then. This is yesterday's exploring video

YouTube - Orphaned Stoat begins exploring - 6-7 weeks

Get a look at those little splay feet from behind - God you've gotta love him!!! :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh Eileen how will you ever part with him hes adorable:flrt::flrt:
Hes definately found his feet now:2thumb:

Steves in bed as hes been up since 4.45 this morning but I will show him tomorrow,he will be delighted. You should have heard him before. He was talking like Mr Stoaty was his and how he would live as part of the family:roll: He wouldnt listen when I said he was a wild animal

Mr Stoaty is certainly a credit to you:no1:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh he's a busy little man now!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The latest, taken tonight! Can't get enough of those hoppity hop, wobbly, legs with the "10 to 2" feet one the end!! :lol2: :flrt: YouTube - Mr Stoaty explores the bedroom - age 6-7weeks

Have you noticed his ears are growing now and no longer stuck to the side of his head?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

feorag said:


> The latest, taken tonight! Can't get enough of those hoppity hop, wobbly, legs with the "10 to 2" feet one the end!! :lol2: :flrt: YouTube - Mr Stoaty explores the bedroom - age 6-7weeks
> 
> Have you noticed his ears are growing now and no longer stuck to the side of his head?




Awwww look at his little legs :flrt: He's looking amazing Eileen you've really done well with him


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think after he must be one of the cutests babies Ive ever seen.

Hes a real busy boy now isnt he. Wont be long and he will be doing the classic Stoat slink ,hes already practising. Its hard to believe that this little cutie will turn into a bloodthirsty killer isnt it?

Keep em coming Eileen we all have Stoat fever:flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I can't believe what a difference two weeks makes :gasp: he's amazing! :2thumb: little serial killer :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Don't remind me about that bit, I prefer to think of him as being a little innocent critter, which is what he is now. Not thinking about "Mr Hyde" yet!! :lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

For some reason I couldn't upload the videos last night. It's working now and I've just had my Mr Stoaty fix for the day.

He gets more gorgeous every time :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S !!! :flrt:

Can't see there being a dry eye on the net when you see that bottom wobble off into the undergrowth. Keep them coming I'm Hooked! :no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, he just about gave me heart failure tonight!! I put him in the car before I hoovered the tearoom after we closed and of course it was hot cos the sun's been shining all day, so I ran the engine and the air con for a while until it cooled down and put him in.

Then I hoovered, locked up, and got in the car to drive home. Got stopped at the level crossing a mile from work and when I peeped in the box he was absolutely _FLAT OUT!!_ Not under his cover, just flat out and at first I thought he was not under the cover cos he was hot and he was flat out cos he was knackered, cos he wouldn't eat his dinner, he just was so fascinated by the tearoom and his audience of rapt children (and parents!)". Of course I'm running the air con flat out, max fan anyway cos I'm sweating from the hoovering (hate hoovering, don't even do it in my own house!!) so I drive along the road a bit further and then I peep back in the box cos I had the lid wide open to cool him down and he hasnt moved and I have this panic attack that he's had heat stroke and he dead or dying!! :gasp:

Course he wasn't! :roll: he was just asleep and when I poked him (well tickled his belly) he sat up and looked at me and lay down and went to sleep again!!! 5 minutes down the road and he was back under the covers cos I had the car like a fridge! :lol2:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

That second picture is the cutest thing I have ever seen!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im not surprised you had a near heart attack I had a little panic when I started to read it, I thought Oh no not Mr Stoaty. Thank goodness hes ok:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't know which would have been worse! Dealing with the guilt of being the cause of it, or coming on here and telling all his fans that I'd killed him!!

I honestly felt momentarily sick!! So now he's in disgrace for scaring me! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> I don't know which would have been worse! Dealing with the guilt of being the cause of it, or coming on here and telling all his fans that I'd killed him!!
> 
> I honestly felt momentarily sick!! So now he's in disgrace for scaring me! :lol2:


 
I presume hes been sat on the Naughty step:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If there'd have been one in the car - he'd have been sat on it - make no mistake!!! :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

feorag said:


> Well, he just about gave me heart failure tonight!! I put him in the car before I hoovered the tearoom after we closed and of course it was hot cos the sun's been shining all day, so I ran the engine and the air con for a while until it cooled down and put him in.
> 
> Then I hoovered, locked up, and got in the car to drive home. Got stopped at the level crossing a mile from work and when I peeped in the box he was absolutely _FLAT OUT!!_ Not under his cover, just flat out and at first I thought he was not under the cover cos he was hot and he was flat out cos he was knackered, cos he wouldn't eat his dinner, he just was so fascinated by the tearoom and his audience of rapt children (and parents!)". Of course I'm running the air con flat out, max fan anyway cos I'm sweating from the hoovering (hate hoovering, don't even do it in my own house!!) so I drive along the road a bit further and then I peep back in the box cos I had the lid wide open to cool him down and he hasnt moved and I have this panic attack that he's had heat stroke and he dead or dying!! :gasp:
> 
> Course he wasn't! :roll: he was just asleep and when I poked him (well tickled his belly) he sat up and looked at me and lay down and went to sleep again!!! 5 minutes down the road and he was back under the covers cos I had the car like a fridge! :lol2:


Ahh the Sleep that is not Death...common in Mustelids. We had a scare one night with Fidget, could not wake him up, held him to my ear and could hear a nice strong heartbeat so we knew he wasn't dead and were just about to phone the vet (at around midnight) and he woke up.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Ahh the Sleep that is not Death...common in Mustelids. We had a scare one night with Fidget, could not wake him up, held him to my ear and could hear a nice strong heartbeat so we knew he wasn't dead and were just about to phone the vet (at around midnight) and he woke up.


 
When I had my ferrets we took in a pregnant Jill, when the kits were about 6 weeks old one of them looked dead. I blew it and poked but nothing. I took it up to our bedroom and laid it on our bed and was about to ring the vet when it yawned and sat up. :lol2: Very scary


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well it was pretty scary - he was fast asleep and flat out (obviously because he was very warm) on his back - belly up!!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Just made the mistake of watching the latest videos...superb.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*Latest photographs*

Poor Mr Stoaty had a baptism of fire today. I decided to try and see if he was ready to eat "mouse on the fur", so gave him a mouse's bum for lunch (well you know - the tail end half). Well he's not!! :lol2:

He looked at it as if he hadn't a clue what to do with it and when I came back an hour ago it hasn't been touched!! So I chopped him up some fresh ox heart and he ate the lot. Ah well, we will persevere!!

Here are some photographs taken of him yesterday. You can see he's now well into playing and being 'fierce' and then knocked himself out, had a tummy rub and went to sleep!!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I have reported your last post to the moderators, Eileen...for being too cute.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fixx said:


> I have reported your last post to the moderators, Eileen...for being too cute.


 
I mean its not right is it, all that cuteness is too much for one person to deal with alone :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:Try looking at it every day! It's heartbreaking! I get nothing done! I'm so far behind I'll just never catch up!

Can't wait until he's gone!! (not!) :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

loveee the pics!


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

feorag said:


> Dealing with the guilt of being the cause of it, or coming on here and telling all his fans that I'd killed him!!
> 
> Now THAT wouldn't have been an easy post lol.
> Glad you're both ok though.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Success! I've just come upstairs for final feed of the night and there's only half a mouse's bum in the box!!! :2thumb: And there was one bone sticking out that was pure, clean white! So he's obviously been having a chew on it!!

He's sitting on my knee now tucking into a supper of chopped ox heart, but tomorrow he's getting the mouse's middle for brekkie and we'll see how he copes with that!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Mouse middle sounds far more appealing than bum for breakfast!:lol2:

Thanks for posting the pics by the way, I fear both my ovaries have now imploded!:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Oops - sorry!! He is quite delicious though, isn't he?


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Oops - sorry!! He is quite delicious though, isn't he?


Well I'm a vegan and I still want to eat him and all his cuteness!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, mouse middle got the thumbs up this morning and half of it has gone already!!! :2thumb: 

So we're getting there!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mirf said:


> Mouse middle sounds far more appealing than bum for breakfast!:lol2:


Well I suppose that depends on which 'way you sway'.:whistling2::blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:

By the way Pam I spoke to my boss about the guy who brought this stoat kit in. He said that was what the man told him, but he didn't know whether to believe him or not, because he had a terrier with him and he too had wondered how he would have found the nest.

My cynical side says maybe he was ratting or rabbiting with his terrier and the terrier got the stoat and maybe even a few babies cos 2 is a very small litter for stoats , given what I've been reading about them.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Glad Mr Stoaty enjoyed his mouse bum:lol2:


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> He said that was what the man told him, but he didn't know whether to believe him or not, because he had a terrier with him and he too had wondered how he would have found the nest.
> 
> My cynical side says maybe he was ratting or rabbiting with his terrier and the terrier got the stoat and maybe even a few babies cos 2 is a very small litter for stoats , given what I've been reading about them.


Terrier, camo and face paint.... think we get the jist. Still good to see that Mr.Stoaty is "The One That Got Away". 

Got to ask, and it may upset some, but would you have to move to live food in order for a release? Just thinking about hunting rather than just eating. Or is that something that just comes naturally to a stoaty?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> :lol2:
> 
> By the way Pam I spoke to my boss about the guy who brought this stoat kit in. He said that was what the man told him, but he didn't know whether to believe him or not, because he had a terrier with him and he too had wondered how he would have found the nest.
> 
> My cynical side says maybe he was ratting or rabbiting with his terrier and the terrier got the stoat and maybe even a few babies cos 2 is a very small litter for stoats , given what I've been reading about them.


 Perhaps we should form an RFUK sceptics club :lol2:
People tell such flipping lies nowadays although I dunno why. Perhaps he thought he'd be in trouble if he admitted to taking his dog out hunting?
Funny how my 'liar' antennae started jangling, as did yours and as did your boss's apprently. Call it 6th sense but I reckon 3 people's first instincts must be true. Still at least he is alive and thriving. Pity about the others but in the wild his odds wouldn't be much better would they?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I doubt very much that it won't be something that he will take naturally to, but he certainly doesn't have anyone to teach him, the way his mother would have done.

What I plan is a "soft release" rather than a "hard release". To be honest I don't think it's fair to give any wild animal a hard release, but particularly a predator, cos at least with a prey animal that lives on veg food they have a better chance at being able to find it, cos it's not going to run away.

The idea would be that he goes to a garden that backs onto fields, walls etc. (or at the back of our sanctuary) and lives there for a few weeks, being fed and watered and ignored by humans other than to provide his basic needs. After a few weeks when he's got his bearings about where he is, the pen/hutch/whatever is opened and he is free to go or stay as he chooses, but food is put out for him every day as normal. If he goes off and can't find his own food, then he can come back and be fed. 

The idea is that eventually (hopefully) he will successfully manage to hunt and kill an animal and feed from it, as his natural instinct kicks in and he'll stop coming back. Then the pen/hutch will be dismantled and taken away.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You can also train him to hunt with a bit of ingenuity... Wriggling a mouse or even tying a string to it and making Mr Stoaty chase it


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And don't think I haven't considered that!! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Perhaps we should form an RFUK sceptics club :lol2:
> People tell such flipping lies nowadays although I dunno why. Perhaps he thought he'd be in trouble if he admitted to taking his dog out hunting?
> Funny how my 'liar' antennae started jangling, as did yours and as did your boss's apprently. Call it 6th sense but I reckon 3 people's first instincts must be true. Still at least he is alive and thriving. Pity about the others but in the wild his odds wouldn't be much better would they?


Well we get it at work all the time. I've lost my field in July/August is a good one, and then they manage to find one 3 weeks later and come and ask for their pony, goat, whatever back - hmmm.......... summer holidays springs to mind !

And the number of people emigrating who can't take their rabbit, guinea pig, rat, hamster, chinchilla, degu etc with them is quite frankly amazing!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

eileen shouldnt you be working in the shop i wondered why it wasnt open :whistling2:xx


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> Well we get it at work all the time. I've lost my field in July/August is a good one, and then they manage to find one 3 weeks later and come and ask for their pony, goat, whatever back - hmmm.......... summer holidays springs to mind !
> 
> And the number of people emigrating who can't take their rabbit, guinea pig, rat, hamster, chinchilla, degu etc with them is quite frankly amazing!!


Not forgetting the hordes of unfortunate owners who suddenly become 'allergic' to their pet..


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Indeed!

Mr Stoaty is presently tucking into mouse front! :lol2: He now recognises what it is and tucks in with gusto! :2thumb:

In fact he's stripped the entire middle out and is now squeaking at me for attention!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Bless him, he's really got the hang of it now hasn't he?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He's definitely on a roll now. This morning all I found on last night's mouse bum was one leg bone and a tail - nothing else! This morning he had the front end and as I sit and type this he's knocking 6 bells out of a chunk of fresh ox heart, so I think he's got the hang of how to eat now, although he still does like his milky!! :flrt:
Anyway, for those of you who are suggesting it's time you had another video viewing, here is a couple of mpegs from yesterday and then today!

YouTube - Orphaned stoat out exploring the bedroom - approx 6-7 wks old

YouTube - Orphaned stoat - 2½ weeks later and still thriving

Isn't he really starting to look "stoaty" now??

By the way can anyone with any experience of mustelids tell me whether he is a Mr Stoaty or a Miss Stoaty, because now that the genital area is 'settling down' the 2 vents look closer together and I'm now beginning to wonder! Never had the 'pleasure' of a close look at a mustelid genitalia!!!

I'm wondering because apparently baby female stoats are mated at as early as 2-3 weeks (usually by their father!!!) and then carry the eggs until the following year when they give birth and I wonder whether the fact that the genital area was 'enlarged' when he/she was younger was because he is actually a she???


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

feorag said:


> Isn't he really starting to look "stoaty" now??
> 
> By the way can anyone with any experience of mustelids tell me whether he is a Mr Stoaty or a Miss Stoaty, because now that the genital area is 'settling down' the 2 vents look closer together and I'm now beginning to wonder! Never had the 'pleasure' of a close look at a mustelid genitalia!!!
> 
> I'm wondering because apparently baby female stoats are mated at as early as 2-3 weeks (usually by their father!!!) and then carry the eggs until the following year when they give birth and I wonder whether the fact that the genital area was 'enlarged' when he/she was younger was because he is actually a she???










You are feeling sleepy, very, very sleepy, your eyelids are feeling heavy, you'll drift off into a nice deep relaxing sleep, when you awake you will want to send him down here for me to look for you


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So what do you think about the 'personal bits' Ray??

You've got polecat kits so does this stoat look like a male or female to you from that second video???

if necessary I'll take a photo close up, but I just wondered.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Do you not sex them the same as ferrets? If you do he is a she as the males have a button on their belly lol


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> :flrt:
> Anyway, for those of you who are suggesting it's time you had another video viewing, here is a couple of mpegs from yesterday and then today!
> 
> YouTube - Orphaned stoat out exploring the bedroom - approx 6-7 wks old
> ...


Well, I've had a horrible day but seeing that has definately made me feel better. I can go to bed with a smile on my face now!:flrt:

As for sexing I really have no clue, but looking at the relative 'bits' it does look rather female to me.....do I need to change my sig. do you think?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Do you not sex them the same as ferrets? If you do he is a she as the males have a button on their belly lol


 I wondered about this. I would have said look for the same as ferrets.
Made me chuckle years ago on the ferret newsgroups when doting mummies would say that they loved to kiss their ferrets on their belly buttons. Until someone explained that it wasn't a belly button..................:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I wondered about this. I would have said look for the same as ferrets.
> Made me chuckle years ago on the ferret newsgroups when doting mummies would say that they loved to kiss their ferrets on their belly buttons. Until someone explained that it wasn't a belly button..................:lol2:


 
PMSL:lol2: Urgh


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Well I must say that Miss ? Stoaty is adorable and so, so pretty.:flrt: You need to make all the videos into one then I can drool away:mf_dribble:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

feorag said:


> So what do you think about the 'personal bits' Ray??
> 
> You've got polecat kits so does this stoat look like a male or female to you from that second video???
> 
> if necessary I'll take a photo close up, but I just wondered.


Polecat hob kits have noticeable penis's up around their lower belly area Eileen, looking at the video, though it's not that clear, I'd say it was a female, judging by the two vent like things at the posterior. 

A clearer picture would be helpful.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I wondered about this. I would have said look for the same as ferrets.
> Made me chuckle years ago on the ferret newsgroups when doting mummies would say that they loved to kiss their ferrets on their belly buttons. Until someone explained that it wasn't a belly button..................:lol2:





Shell195 said:


> PMSL:lol2: Urgh


I second that :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Do you not sex them the same as ferrets? If you do he is a she as the males have a button on their belly lol





Fixx said:


> Polecat hob kits have noticeable penis's up around their lower belly area Eileen, looking at the video, though it's not that clear, I'd say it was a female, judging by the two vent like things at the posterior.
> 
> A clearer picture would be helpful.


 
So I was right then:whistling2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

More unbelieveable is that I may have been as well!:gasp:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Glad that the Stoatie is still doing well! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, everyone, that's what I figured!!

Looking at her when she first came in, the distance between the 2 vents was quite considerable and (thinking about cats, squirrels etc etc) I figured male. But like I said as she's grown and the swelling in that region has reduced I've been looking at her for about the last week and thinking "this is Miss Stoaty, not Mr".

Just wanted it confirmed by someone who had ferrets or any other mustelids. I just knew that Ray had polecat kits and would be able to confirm, whereas I'm not sure who comes on this thread that has ferrets.

My goodness at the very beginning, I even wondered if she was a weasel!

So I think we now need to officially change the title to Miss Stoaty!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

It's quite interesting you mentioned the fact she could possibly have been bred already, stoats and Longtail weasels are the only species of mustelids to do this, mate with infants. Basically Dad has no input into feeding and caring for the young, but him and other 'suitors' will bring food to a mother stoat and her kits, not so much as to help feed the babies but as a way of placating mum, as she will decide who is let into the den. Noone really knows why they do it either though one theory is that it enables gestation to start earlier thus ensuring the kits are born during a time of plenty.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> So I think we now need to officially change the title to Miss Stoaty!


My sig has been amended accordingly!!:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Fixx said:


> It's quite interesting you mentioned the fact she could possibly have been bred already, stoats and Longtail weasels are the only species of mustelids to do this, mate with infants. Basically Dad has no input into feeding and caring for the young, but him and other 'suitors' will bring food to a mother stoat and her kits, not so much as to help feed the babies but as a way of placating mum, as she will decide who is let into the den. Noone really knows why they do it either though one theory is that it enables gestation to start earlier thus ensuring the kits are born during a time of plenty.


Yes, I confess to being a little 'startled' when I read that. It happens even before the baby's eyes are opened and has been known to be when they are as young as 3 weeks! :gasp: Poor little critters!! So I wondered whether that was why there was a degree of swelling in that area, cos Lord knows they would need to be 'prepared' to be mated by an adult at that tiny age.

It's quite weird to think that this little thing (that now weighs over 100g and is at present crawling down my back :lol2 can be pregnant!!

Maybe they do it just to ensure procreation of the species, as they don't actually give birth until the following spring, but it does ensure the species will continue (survival of the mother permitting of course!)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wow I never knew this, poor babies. Sounds immoral and so wrong but that is a human perspective on it and not a stoats


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, it does doesn't it? 

It does appear though that stoats are very sexually promiscuous as the females mate with many males when they are in season!! :hmm:

An interesting thing I noticed today. As she is still living in a cardboard box in the bedroom and I was out from early morning until tea-time I took her with me as usual. However, she is now very 'aware' of what is going on and is actually much more nervous around strange things than the 2 red squirrels ever were! Now you know that I've told you she has a lovely perfumy musky scent about her. Well when I arrived at my friend's house and carried her in out of the car, she was very nervous and jumpy and the smell she was emitting was not pleasant at all! Now she's home again and she smells lovely! Very interesting!!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

feorag said:


> Yes, it does doesn't it? It does appear though that stoats are very sexually promiscuous as the females mate with many males when they are in season!! :hmm:


Mink are very promiscuous too and will mate with multiple males, they can also delay implantation (though not to the extent of stoats) to ensure that ova fertilised at a later date by different mates all develop at the same rate and are born at the same time. So a Mink litter will contain kits with multiple fathers, it is thought this increases the chance of getting offspring with the best genetic mix.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, where Mother Nature is concerned, where there's a will there's a way, but I'm damned glad I'm not a stoat and that's all I'm gonna say!! :lol2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Me too! :lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> An interesting thing I noticed today. As she is still living in a cardboard box in the bedroom and I was out from early morning until tea-time I took her with me as usual. However, she is now very 'aware' of what is going on and is actually much more nervous around strange things than the 2 red squirrels ever were! Now you know that I've told you she has a lovely perfumy musky scent about her. Well when I arrived at my friend's house and carried her in out of the car, she was very nervous and jumpy and the smell she was emitting was not pleasant at all! Now she's home again and she smells lovely! Very interesting!!


When I initially read this I thought "oh, how sweet bless her, she needed the security of Mummy and 'home'. Now I am thinking that this little one is definately forming quite a string bond already and releasing her successfully may prove more difficult than I initially thought.

I admit I am no expert when it comes to hand reared wild releases, apologies in advance if I am completely wrong on this.:blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nah - she'll be fine, as long as we take it slowly.

Don't forget the red squirrels were here in my house for 5 months! During which time they were incredibly tame, jumped all over me and usually ended up asleep down my t-shirt. When visitors came (and Lord knows we had loads of visitors to see them - not us!) they were slightly cautious at first and within 10 mins or so were jumping all over them too!

They went into a pen to over-winter (otherwise they wouldn't have been penned up that long) and the people who were feeding them every day in the pen said that they always ran and hid when they came out, yet when we arrived (and we only went about 4 times to take more food and to clean up the inside of the pen) they jumped straight onto us like they'd never been separated. They released perfectly in April.

Once this little girl leaves here, Barry and I will not visit her or go anywhere near her, so she forgets her trust in us and it appears that already she is wary of people she doesn't recognise.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Ah I see. I did say I was a noob when it came to wild release.:lol2:

I imagine it is going to be difficult for you to walk away and leave this little girl. We will all miss her when the time comes.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It will be, but knowing that it is what is right for her will make it easier!

Mind after her performance this morning, I might be glad to see the back of her! :lol2:

She was playing around on the bedroom floor while I was on the computer. She found a silver foil gift rosette that fell out of the wardrobe when I was getting my face paints out and she was running around the bedroom floor with it - so cute - I thought! Then she got under the bed and I spent ages trying to persuade her to come out, cos I had to go out myself and I was getting late! Little monkey!!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

She's turning into a right little monkey isn't she?:flrt:

What better excuse for being late tough? "Sorry, my stoat was stuck under the bed":lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: It is a good one isn't it!

Well this morning I packed towels along the 2"-3" gap between the floor and the bed cos she was yelling blue murder to get out and somehow the little devil has got back under the bed again!! :devil:

Fortunately, she will be hungry so the mouse will be crawling around outside the bed to tease her out, once I think she's had enough fun and is getting tired and ready to settle down, cos I've got to go to work in an hour!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*4th week update on Miss Stoaty*

Well we are now into our 4th week of rearing Little Miss Stoaty and I just think she gets more beautiful by the day.

So for her fans (I think that is sooooo funny!!!) here are some photographs taken last night and I'm busy uploading a couple of mpegs onto Your Tube - I'll post the links later on.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:gasp: Im speechless she is so, so beautiful:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw thanks!! I feel like a proud mother! :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Stoat-napper required - please enquire within.

She is stunning Eileen.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Now I'm sitting here with a daft grin on my face! :lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Oh my goodness, she just gets sexier and sexier!!:flrt:

She now looks like a proper little stoat. That second pic melts your heart


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Completely agree with Mirf she looks like a real stoat now, rather than just a cute little odd ball :razz:

She's beautiful :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hasnt she changed!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And now the mpegs! Apologies for the darkness, but they were taken late last night in the electric light of the bedroom.

YouTube - Little Miss Stoaty - now 7-8 wks old and looking beautiful

YouTube - Little Miss Stoaty - now approx 7-8 weeks and growing more beautiful by the day


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

AWW shes gorgeous! she really is, shes a credit to you!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh wow how bouncy is she now. What a delightful little girl she is. I bet you feel privileged to have had the chance to play Mummy to this beautiful animal. We are all gonna miss her so much when shes released but not as much as you will Im sure


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's true enough! She is very like a feline kitten though isn't she Shell! She plays in a very similar way, bunny kicks with her hindlegs and grabs you with her forelegs - it's very similar and very cute!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> That's true enough! She is very like a feline kitten though isn't she Shell! She plays in a very similar way, bunny kicks with her hindlegs and grabs you with her forelegs - it's very similar and very cute!


 
She is very like a feline kitten. She is very endearing and cute enough to melt the hardest of hearts:flrt:
Youve done a great job rearing her and should be very proud of yourself


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

What a great way to start the day. Two clips of my favourite girl!!:flrt:

The first clip was adorable!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The first one I did of her Barry was babbling on in his special 'animal voice' and when I said it would be on You Tube and he told me in no uncertain terms that I was to put that up!! I told him that he knew that I put them up so people could see them and he said he didnt' think the camera recorded sound :lol2:

EDIT: Go and have a look at this video of stoats playing - it's excellent!!! http://www.bbc.co.uk/springwatch/yourmovies/index.shtml?107370


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh Eileen, I'm speechless for once! :gasp: :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooh!! That is a first!! :whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

feorag said:


> Ooh!! That is a first!! :whistling2:


:lol2: it is!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The video on Springwatch is amazing, I knew they were active but backflips and somersaults....................Wow


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I know I laughed so much - especially near the beginning when one stopped to scent mark and then immediately did a total back flip!!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Damn, I missed it....is there a link to it anywhere?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's this one http://www.bbc.co.uk/springwatch/you...x.shtml?107370


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> It's this one http://www.bbc.co.uk/springwatch/you...x.shtml?107370


 
Thanks for that Eileen. That's just brilliant!:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I have to admit that I just get such a good feeling when I see animals showing such joy in their lives!


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

Been waiting to see those videos as I can't access UTube at work cos its blocked on the server. 

As usual F_A_B_U_L_O_U_S! She is like a cross between a rattie and a cat. Its that bounce and squidgy tummy that belongs to the rattie and the playfulness of a kitten. You got to love that belly. :flrt:

Really taken with the tail, don't know why but it kind of transfixed me lol. 

How long now before you get to see all your hard and effective work run off into the undergrowth looking to make baby stoaties? 

Wouldn't surprise me if she got a taxi home and gave birth on the carpet cos she knows how good a mum you are :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Savanna said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if she got a taxi home and gave birth on the carpet cos she knows how good a mum you are :notworthy::notworthy:


:lol2: - I should be so lucky!

You are aware that she could, technically, already be pregnant, although the fertilised eggs will not implant until next spring??? Still find that all a bit disturbing to be honest!

Anyway, I go off on holiday a week on Saturday so by then she has to be reasonably independent! At the moment she is spending part of the day outside, but is totally unimpressed by it all. Hopefully by a week on Saturday she'll be outside permanently and will go back to the Sanctuary and be put outside for a few weeks while she adapts and learns where she is and where her food supply is coming from. Then the door will be opened and we'll see what happens!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:gasp:

I'm not ready to let go of my baby girl yet

I will sulk you know...................


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Another Stoat*

Well people earlier I had a phone call off someone to say that her husband was a landscape gardener and had removed a she today and brought it home and burnt it. While it was burning out fell what the lady described as a baby polecat but on her description its actually a male baby stoat:flrt:We have not long picked him up and was very scared and squeaked a lot
I hate to think what happened to the rest of the litter. He has tucked in to steak and is probably a similar size to Eileens. Tomorrow I will get him some frozen mice He was extremely hungry and had probably been without food all day.

I really wish there was a way to transport him to Eileens widlife place as he would make a great friend for Miss Stoatie. Anyone got any ideas ???


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Anyone got any ideas ???


Send them both to me? :whistling2:

Good on you Shell, fingers crossed your little man makes it too,

yours extremely jealously,
Ray


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Do the reptile taxi have any runs planned up towards us? May be worth asking Cat/Ditta?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Maybe we should be trying to raise a convoy to Devon then??? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2:

Heres a quick picture rubbish I know but I didnt want to stress him out


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, bless him - he looks just like Little Miss Stoaty!!

He's been unbelievably lucky! Did the guy take the shed away whole or dismantle it. I can't believe that he took it to his house and burned it and this little critter was still hanging on in there somewhere! 

I've decided that the rest panicked and ran away before he loaded the shed up!! Make me feel better! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I know, it doesnt bear thinking about does it. He dismantled the shed very roughly and put it on the back of his flatloader then took it home stuck it in the field and set fire to it. This little one just fell out when it was ablaze and they picked it up but it must have passed out as if you try and pick him up now he bites but doesnt seem to bad now.
Maybe I wished so hard I too got a Stoat but I really would have rather he was with his Mum and sblings. Poor Mr Stoatie. I find the whole thing rather bizarre:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Popped the transport thread in my signature Shell. Will post around some more tomorrow so hopefully more people may see it.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Popped the transport thread in my signature Shell. Will post around some more tomorrow so hopefully more people may see it.


 
Thanks hun it would be great if these 2 got together:flrt:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Maybe I wished so hard I too got a Stoat but I really would have rather he was with his Mum and sblings. Poor Mr Stoatie. I find the whole thing rather bizarre:lol2:


He's beautiful.....fingers crossed the rest of his little family are safe as Eileen said.

Would I sound like a petulant child if I stamped my feet whilst screeching 
"I want one!!!!!!"?

Ah well too late, I want one!!:devil::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mirf said:


> He's beautiful.....fingers crossed the rest of his little family are safe as Eileen said.
> 
> Would I sound like a petulant child if I stamped my feet whilst screeching
> "I want one!!!!!!"?
> ...


:lol2: Be careful what you wish for:whistling2:

The difference between Mr Stoaty and Miss Stoaty is mine is as wild as they come and will bite. When you first go in with the food he screams and reverses up the cage threatening. Once he realises youve got food he bounces around with excitement then proceeds to kill the meat. My local shop has no frozen mice until tomorrow so another one is delivering some frozen ones tonight
Hes still very cute though even if he is a lean keen killing machine:flrt:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Be careful what you wish for:whistling2:
> 
> The difference between Mr Stoaty and Miss Stoaty is mine is as wild as they come and will bite. When you first go in with the food he screams and reverses up the cage threatening. Once he realises youve got food he bounces around with excitement then proceeds to kill the meat. My local shop has no frozen mice until tomorrow so another one is delivering some frozen ones tonight
> Hes still very cute though even if he is a lean keen killing machine:flrt:


**prays for a shower of shooting stars**

It's a good sign that he is so feisty though isn't it? It should be a doddle to release him.......although it means you miss out on tummy tickles.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well here are a few more mpegs of Little Miss Stoaty! As you can see she's well grown up now!

This one was taken on Thursday night when she came out for a play. As you can see she's getting very playful, but the video is very dark because it was in electric light and my digi camera can't cope with things that dark, but at least you can see how playful she has become.

YouTube - Orphaned stoat - now 8-9 weeks old - 1st vid

The next two were taken this afternoon while she was out in the garden in the kitten pen, so nice bright light to appreciate her! However, apologies for the bars getting in the way a bit. The gap is very narrow to direct the camera lens through!

YouTube - Orphaned Stoat - 8-9 wks - first stage in preparing for release - 1

YouTube - Orphaned Stoat - 8-9 wks - first stage in preparing for release 2


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Eileen she looks so grown up now and what a gorgeous girl she is:flrt:
Mr Stoatie would have been screaming and squeaking which was the difference between the 2 of them. He was most definately a wild creature so I never got to get kisses and cuddles a shame for me but not for him


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> Well here are a few more mpegs of Little Miss Stoaty! As you can see she's well grown up now!


I can't believe how big our little girl has got!!!!:flrt:



Shell195 said:


> Eileen she looks so grown up now and what a gorgeous girl she is:flrt:
> Mr Stoatie would have been screaming and squeaking which was the difference between the 2 of them. He was most definately a wild creature so I never got to get kisses and cuddles a shame for me but not for him


What's happened to Mr Stoaty??? Not bad news I hope?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well sometimes I think maybe I shouldn't have allowed her to become so tame, but she's still very wary even with us until she smells our hands and I know she's scared of people she doesn't know, so I'm sure once away from here (like the squirrels) she'll 'wild up' and have as good a chance as any wild animal to survive.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mirf said:


> I can't believe how big our little girl has got!!!!:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> *What's happened to Mr Stoaty??? Not bad news I hope?*


*Far from it he went to a Wildlife Sanctuary in Cheshire on Saturday*
*Heres pics I took just before he *
*







*

*







*


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

aww there so tiny and so cute


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mine was about 6" long


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> *Far from it he went to a Wildlife Sanctuary in Cheshire on Saturday*
> *Heres pics I took just before he *


 That's great news, I was a little worried there for a minute.

BTw, what do you and Eileen have against feather dusters???:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: They're not feather dusters - they're cat teasers! At least mine is, can't speak for Shell!

Miss Stoaty is about 9" long.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> :lol2: They're not feather dusters - they're cat teasers! At least mine is, can't speak for Shell!


 
So you make your poor cats do the dusting?????????:gasp:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2: They're not feather dusters - they're cat teasers! At least mine is, can't speak for Shell!
> 
> Miss Stoaty is about 9" long.


 
:lol2:Mines a feather cat teaser too although by the time Mr Stoaty had finished with it it was more like a featherless cat teaser


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, mine's going the same way now!!

And what's wrong with cats earning their living, Mirf??? I little bit of dusting is good for the soul! Theirs not mine I hasten to add :lol2:, I'm past caring and I hate dusting!!! :lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> Yes, mine's going the same way now!!
> 
> And what's wrong with cats earning their living, Mirf??? I little bit of dusting is good for the soul! Theirs not mine I hasten to add :lol2:, I'm past caring and I hate dusting!!! :lol2:


Nothing at all, I just think getting them to use dusters is a tad cruel.....I always found a statically charged Persian did the job a damn sight faster!!:lol2:

My home is only as dusty as it is now because I have dogs......


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Great vids, I can't believe the size of her now. :no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mirf said:


> Nothing at all, I just think getting them to use dusters is a tad cruel.....I always found a statically charged Persian did the job a damn sight faster!!:lol2:
> 
> My home is only as dusty as it is now because I have dogs......


 

Persians are wonderful for dusting:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:

New little mpeg of her taken yesterday morning YouTube - Orphaned stoat - 8-9 wks - playing


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That was amazing shes so fast and agile now isnt she. Maybe you should send the clip to Springwatch as Im sure they would be very interested in it

I wonder how Mr Stoatie is getting on, I only had him a short time but still miss him so I can imagine how much you have bonded with Miss Stoatie as youve had her since she was helpless.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

seeing that vid made me think about stoats. I would have a hard time giving her up and would be tempted to keepsie her. I wouldn't of course, but it'd be with deep regret that I would not.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> seeing that vid made me think about stoats. I would have a hard time giving her up and would be tempted to keepsie her. I wouldn't of course, but it'd be with deep regret that I would not.


 
They were my thoughts too she is delightful:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well this morning she was running around the bedroom, chittering away to herself, vanished under the bed, but thankfully came back out again and was just running mad! Then she found a new game, climb up my trouser leg and jump off, climb up my trouser leg and jump off and I picked her up and thought exactly the same thing! How am I going to part with her???

However, I am going on holiday on Saturday so there is no choice but that she has to go back to the wildlife centre while I'm away and hopefully in that time she might forget about me, but I have to say this morning I felt a bit like a traitor knowing that all the cuddles and play would have to stop soon and she'd have to grow up and go and make her own way in the world! :sad:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

You can't help but laugh at her playing, shes really fast and seems soo full of life! Its amazing how much she has changed! Well done Eileen you've done so well with her.​


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> However, I am going on holiday on Saturday so there is no choice but that she has to go back to the wildlife centre while I'm away and hopefully in that time she might forget about me, but I have to say this morning I felt a bit like a traitor knowing that all the cuddles and play would have to stop soon and she'd have to grow up and go and make her own way in the world! :sad:


No you can't send Miss Stoaty away.:sad: I'm poorly sick at the moment and the only thing keeping me going is my stoat 'fix'. 

How will I survive without her?????................feeling guilty yet?



I did mention I'm poorly sick didn't I??:lol2:

**cough, wheeze, gasp**


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mirf said:


> No you can't send Miss Stoaty away.:sad: I'm poorly sick at the moment and the only thing keeping me going is my stoat 'fix'.
> 
> How will I survive without her?????................feeling guilty yet?
> 
> ...


I think Miss Stoaty should go on holiday with Eileen, Barry and the cats, she would love it:whistling2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I think Miss Stoaty should go on holiday with Eileen, Barry and the cats, she would love it:whistling2:


Now that sounds like a much better idea to me!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Stop making me feel guilty! :bash:

She _has_ to go! I really do want to keep her, but I can't!! :sad:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

In all honesty Eileen I know you are doing the right thing for her but why does she have to be so damn cute


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

feel free to release her in my house  haha


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> In all honesty Eileen I know you are doing the right thing for her but why does she have to be so damn cute


Precisely!! 

I've only ever seen fleeting glimpses of stoats, never one close up and I have to say that I just didn't realise that they were soooo beautiful!!

It's a tough one I can tell you!!

My boss is worried sick! She's terrified that something happens to her when they've got her (even with all their experience :lol2 and they've got to tell me about it! So she's told me that they'll be bringing her into intensive care every night - they're too frightened to leave her outside all the time, so I dont' know how we'll get on with her release!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> Stop making me feel guilty! :bash:
> 
> She _has_ to go! I really do want to keep her, but I can't!! :sad:


I know hun, it's just that she will be sorely missed..



Did I mention I was poorly sick? **wheeze, hack, splutter**


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

Would be great if you could track her some how and she turns out to be the stoat and family in next years spring watch 

I think you've done a great job and hope that Ms Stoaty makes the most of her second chance. 

I've not paid a lot of attention to stoats before. Quite taken with them now lol.,


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Savanna said:


> I've not paid a lot of attention to stoats before. Quite taken with them now lol.,


Actually, me neither! Now I'm obsessed and have run and re-run the Springwatch clip of the mother and kittens on there!

Well this will be my last mpeg taken at my house YouTube - Little Miss Stoaty's last day with us! as she is off to work this afternoon and it's a bitter sweet day for me I can tell you.

I must admit I'm not looking forward to it and I'm struggling with the guilt of sending her out into the big wide world! I have spoiled her, I know, but without a mother to love her and give her attention I feel she should know that in her life and I know that she loves me and my husband and adores lots of attention, as she's such a demanding little madam! LOL. 

Now she has to go off and be 'hardened up' so no more human cuddles and attention :sad: and for that I'm struggling with guilt, because I've made her enjoy them and want them!!

Ah well, we'll see how she gets on and of course I'll be dying to get back and see how she is on my return.

At least I can follow her progress. Whether she will successfully release or whether we decide she stays at The Sanctuary as a resident remains to be seen!



Edit: You can tell how upset I was I said she'd been with me for 4 months, when in fact I meant to say 4 weeks and it's actually 5!!! :lol2:

.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh Eileen shes looks fab and we will all miss her but my heart goes out to you and I know exactly how you will feel. I got stoat obsessed when I first saw her pics and videos then when I got my little Stoat it made it worse(even though I couldnt really handle him as he had all his wild instincts) They must be one of the prettiest little critters I have seen and absolutely adorable.
You have done an excellent job with her and hopefully she will revert back to a wildie but even if she doesnt she will have a permanat home at the sanctuary where she can educate people on the life of the Stoat as I imagine a lot of people have never had the pleasure of seeing a real life one.

Go on your holiday guilt free as without you she would never have survived. Yes you will miss her and she will miss you but you will see her when you get back its not as if shes gone forever

Hope you have a great holiday:2thumb:


Big Hugs x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Dear Lord, Eileen!! Just watched Miss Stoaty's video and now I've got tears in my eyes. She's grown beautifully and is a real credit to you and your dedication to her.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Give her a kiss from her number one fan. This little lady has touched a lot of hearts and will be very much missed 

Big hug to you Eileen for the fantastic job you have done with her and enjoy your break. xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

OK, so thank you for making me cry!! 

You know what it is, I know it's best for her to go and I know that deep down I'm happy that she will have the chance to have her freedom, but I'm so attached to her, it's very hard to actually let go, even though I have never thought for a minute that I would even want to keep her - does that make sense?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It makes perfect sense, sweet... I'm sure every one of us would feel exactly the same.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> OK, so thank you for making me cry!!
> 
> You know what it is, I know it's best for her to go and I know that deep down I'm happy that she will have the chance to have her freedom, but I'm so attached to her, it's very hard to actually let go, even though I have never thought for a minute that I would even want to keep her - does that make sense?


 
I didn't me to make you cry :grouphug:

It makes perfect sense. She has a big piece of your heart! xx


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> Actually, me neither! Now I'm obsessed and have run and re-run the Springwatch clip of the mother and kittens on there!
> 
> Well this will be my last mpeg taken at my house YouTube - Little Miss Stoaty's last day with us! as she is off to work this afternoon and it's a bitter sweet day for me I can tell you.
> 
> ...


 Sometimes being a 'mum' can be so flipping hard.
I hope she does well and turns into a really feisty and ferocious female stoat.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh Eileen, what a sad day! But just keep telling yourself that you did a wonderful thing, it must be so hard to leave her there but you can phone them while you're away and check up on her. You and Barry deserve a rest, have some fun :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Gosh is it that time already  Hope you enjoy your jolly hols Eileen, and that Miss Stoaty adapts well to the lack of human interaction and embraces her natural instincts. Going to miss the pictures and videos of this little lady.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, Little Miss Stoaty has gone with one last kiss and cuddle and I walked away feeling like a traitor. I know she'll be fine, I know she'll be well looked after, but it's not quite the same cos nobody could possibly look after her better than I did (imao of course!!) :lol2:

The rats are settled in my friend's conservatory and didn't even give me a sad look as I walked away - totally dispensable, me!!!

So just the packing to do, bonsai trees to carry over to the neighbour who will water them while I'm away, cat stuff to organise, car to load and tomorrow morning, we're off!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Try to see at as your rats and stoatie were trying not to upset you when you left them, I bet the minute you walked out the door they were crying buckets :lol2:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> Well, Little Miss Stoaty has gone with one last kiss and cuddle and I walked away feeling like a traitor.


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for a great thread. I've really enjoyed following the "family". Take solace in that fact that she hasn't gone the same way as her little brother. Also thanks for introducing an animal to me that I knew very little about and haven't really seen around. 

Enjoy your hols and waiting for the next adoption thread:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your support throughout this 'experience'.

Savannah, it was a whole new experience for me too! Previous to this my only sighting of a stoat was one rushing across the road in front of me and even then I wasn't sure if I'd seen a stoat or a weasel it was such a short sighting! It has been a wonderful experience I have to say and hopefully she will release and turn into a feisty fearless hunting female stoat and have lots of babies! :lol2:

Mirf - As her No.1 fan, sorry you never got to meet her, but consider yourself a special person for all your support.

BTW this message is coming to you from a car park in Oban :lol2:


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

I hadn't seen this thread before and ive just read it from start to finish.

You should be so proud!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> Mirf - As her No.1 fan, sorry you never got to meet her, but consider yourself a special person for all your support.
> BTW this message is coming to you from a car park in Oban :lol2:


Awww thank you!:flrt: I shed a little tear when I had to alter my sig last night.

Oban? I love that place!! I hope the weather is being kind to you.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

feorag said:


> Thanks everyone for your support throughout this 'experience'.
> 
> Savannah, it was a whole new experience for me too! Previous to this my only sighting of a stoat was one rushing across the road in front of me and even then I wasn't sure if I'd seen a stoat or a weasel it was such a short sighting! It has been a wonderful experience I have to say and hopefully she will release and turn into a feisty fearless hunting female stoat and have lots of babies! :lol2:
> 
> ...


Hey Eileen it's good to hear from you! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mirf said:


> Awww thank you!:flrt: I shed a little tear when I had to alter my sig last night.
> 
> Oban? I love that place!! I hope the weather is being kind to you.


So we have even more in common then!!

We staying just outside Strontian in a chalet at the end of a road that goes nowhere! So it's very quiet. Can't get a signal for the laptop there though, so only picking up messages when we're out and about.

Today we're in Fort William cos it's a very typical Scottish dreich day!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

never mind that :lol2: how is miss stoatie? have you heard anything? :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: I got an e-mail middle of last week from my friend who works at the sanctuary and who is looking after my rats while I'm away and she says she's been into work twice and has given her cuddles, so she's doing well by the sound of things!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Brilliant news, Eileen!!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> So we have even more in common then!!
> 
> We staying just outside Strontian in a chalet at the end of a road that goes nowhere! So it's very quiet. Can't get a signal for the laptop there though, so only picking up messages when we're out and about.
> 
> Today we're in Fort William cos it's a very typical Scottish dreich day!!!


All four seasons every twenty minutes!!:lol2: Did you see any dolphins? Great place to watch then as they come within 20 yards of the shore:flrt:

If you go to Cullen send my regards.



feorag said:


> :lol2: I got an e-mail middle of last week from my friend who works at the sanctuary and who is looking after my rats while I'm away and she says she's been into work twice and has given her cuddles, so she's doing well by the sound of things!


Oh that's wonderful, I was wondering how our wee lass was getting on.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Excellent news Eileen! :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Resurrecting this thread, because when I left the wildlife sanctuary last night an adult stoat ran right across the entrance lane in front of my car. First time in 8 years I've ever seen one up there.

The idealistic side of me sat and wondered if it was Little Miss Stoaty! The pragmatic side of me said it was highly unlikely that she'd still be alive, although it is very possible as they live for 7-10 years, but if it wasn't her, it may well have been one of her descendants! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Awwww that's lovely, Eileen!!!!


----------

